

SHARD - A triple store built on top of Hadoop MapReduce - tzm
http://www.dist-systems.bbn.com/people/krohloff/shard.shtml

======
smoody
What's the best way to make sure it's nearly impossible for someone to find
your datastore on Google? Name it Shard (I guess "replication," and "failover"
would be just as bad). :-)

~~~
avometric
Hilarious! I should of thought of that! Here's a quick link for you in any
case: <http://www.dist-systems.bbn.com/people/krohloff/shard.shtml>

